# Opera in the Buff



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

Someone else may have already raised this subjest in another thread. If so, I apologise for the repetition.

We're all adults here. Let's keep it civilized.

Zachary Stains in a performance of Vivaldi's Ercole su'l Termodonte.





I must say, I admire the man's er... courage (I nearly said balls) for doing this.

This prompts a few questions:

Which opera singers would you like to see naked?

Which opera singers should never be allowed to perform naked?

Should the orchestra and the audience be naked as well?

Could you stop laughing long enough to pay attention to the opera?

May I remind any moderators who may want to bounce this video that this is ART.

Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Metairie Road said:


> Someone else may have already raised this subjest in another thread. If so, I apologise for the repetition.
> 
> We're all adults here. Let's keep it civilized.
> 
> ...


You can not be serious


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I suppose if the role calls for nudity, then the performer must be nude. The closing act (scene) in BA Zimmermann's Die Soldaten has one of the sisters nude.

Nice


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Maria Ewing stripped completely in Peter Hall's production of *Salome* at the Royal Opera House. So too did Josephine Barstow in Joachim Herz's production at the ENO (well down to a few bits of glitter anyway) and, as the situation warranted it (the dance of the seven veils),and as it was only for a split second and both singers were, shall we say, on the slight side, in both cases it was mightily effective.

When I saw Gwyneth Jones sing the role of Salome in a different production at the ROH, she stripped down to an ill fitting body stocking. This wasn't!


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Metairie Road said:


> We're all adults here. Let's keep it civilized.


Yeah....that's going to happen.

So, I'm guessing that I've been mispronouncing _opera buffa_ all this time.
Anyone with a joke or bad pun about trouser roles? I doubt you'll get a better opportunity than right now.



Metairie Road said:


> Should the orchestra and the audience be naked as well?


I'm fine with it so long as the percussionist keep his elbows bent when using the cymbals and the ladies on the double bass use a side-saddle.

Anyway, that guy is an amateur compared to Don José in Swedish Carmen. DJ has got the moves.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Metairie Road said:


> This prompts a few questions:


What about those listening at home - do they have to be starkers too?


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Metairie Road said:


> Should the orchestra and the audience be naked as well?


I have to stay fully dressed in public - will I be excused on cultural grounds?


----------



## BaronScarpia (Apr 2, 2014)

I think Karita Mattila has stripped completely as Salome. And I think Kate Royal may have been nude in the opening scene of Der Rosenkavalier at the recent production at Glyndebourne


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Metairie Road said:


> Someone else may have already raised this subjest in another thread. If so, I apologise for the repetition.
> 
> We're all adults here. Let's keep it civilized.
> 
> ...


Well I know where I'd be training my opera glasses in that performance!  Although public nakedness is somehow more hilarious than erotic. I guess it's harmless as long as nobody is pressured into doing anything they don't feel comfortable with. I would not like to see young singers in particular feeling exploited in the way that young models can be- and I don't think most of the public is clamouring to see older and most likely heavier singers with their kit off!


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

> Should the orchestra be naked?


That would certainly open up a new area of opportunity for the wind instruments.


----------



## BaronScarpia (Apr 2, 2014)

Ooh, has there ever been an unclothed Don Giovanni? Surely there must have been.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Sara X could probably contribute to this art.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

I have no problems with nudity in an opera if (a) it makes sense within the context of the plot, and (b) the singer is comfortable with it. The Dance of the Seven Veils in _Salome_ is a perfect illustration. I'm not familiar with the plot of Vivaldi's opera and don't know whether or not nudity makes sense in that particular scene. As for the Swedish _Carmen_, Heaven only knows what that's all about; I just remember laughing almost to the point of tears the first time I saw it.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Metairie Road said:


> Someone else may have already raised this subjest in another thread. If so, I apologise for the repetition.
> 
> We're all adults here. Let's keep it civilized.
> 
> ...


You *did* say balls.

Psst. I noticed some looked and some didn't.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

MAuer said:


> I have no problems with nudity in an opera if (a) it makes sense within the context of the plot, and (b) the singer is comfortable with it. The Dance of the Seven Veils in _Salome_ is a perfect illustration. I'm not familiar with the plot of Vivaldi's opera and don't know whether or not nudity makes sense in that particular scene. As for the Swedish _Carmen_, Heaven only knows what that's all about; I just remember laughing almost to the point of tears the first time I saw it.


You can read about it here:

https://translate.google.se/transla...men-utan-politisk-laddning?m=print&edit-text=

The naked man is not Don Jose. He is an extra. The reason to have Middle Eastern looking naked men jumping around is to show that the terrorist laws of the European Union are racist.
Backateatern is not an opera house the performers are not opera singers or singers at all they are actors.

Currently they are staging Parzival at the same theatre I hope without Wagners music.

This is the same city were Kirsten Flagstad had her first successes and she did not perform naked what I know of.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

BaronScarpia said:


> Ooh, has there ever been an unclothed Don Giovanni? Surely there must have been.


Chris Maltman has a steamy shower scene in Kasper Holten's film "Juan".

But don't forget that Don Giovanni goes through the whole opera failing to get it on with any of the women he is pursuing, so it's actually not really appropriate for him to be naked.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Metairie Road said:


> Someone else may have already raised this subjest in another thread. If so, I apologise for the repetition.
> 
> We're all adults here. Let's keep it civilized.
> 
> ...


I have seen this whole opera and the idea of having Ercole naked (apart from that terrible manky lion skin) is that is how he is presented in most art of the period. I must confess I was delighted when he put a pair of trousers on halfway through as I found the whole thing a bit distracting. Unfortunately I suspect that Zachary Stains was chosen more for his fine physique than his singing voice which is not much of a pleasure to listen to.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

brotagonist said:


> I suppose if the role calls for nudity, then the performer must be nude. The closing act (scene) in BA Zimmermann's Die Soldaten has one of the sisters nude.
> 
> Nice


They can wear a plastic teasing body wrap without being naked.

My first wife wore one for years. Coincidentally, we had no children.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

In this DVD










L'umana Fragilità (human frailty) appears in the prologue completely naked. It is extremely effective, underlining his vulnerability among all those fully clothed threats to him.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Chris Maltman has a steamy shower scene in Kasper Holten's film "Juan".
> 
> But don't forget that Don Giovanni goes through the whole opera *failing *to get it on with any of the women he is pursuing, so it's actually not really appropriate for him to be naked.


Sounds like Don Knotts, instead of Don Giovanni.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

For some operas, nudity may be the only attraction. If the director selects performers based on voice quality, he is missing the point.


----------



## BaronScarpia (Apr 2, 2014)

mamascarlatti said:


> Chris Maltman has a steamy shower scene in Kasper Holten's film "Juan".
> 
> But don't forget that Don Giovanni goes through the whole opera failing to get it on with any of the women he is pursuing, so it's actually not really appropriate for him to be naked.


I disagree - I think his being naked could be representative of both his relentless sexual desire and his utter lack of respect for... well, anything, really! And I'm also secretly hoping Erwin Schrott may have been at least (or should that be most?) _partially_ clothed as the Don


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

hpowders said:


> They can wear a plastic teasing body wrap without being naked.


Perhaps you are on to something here- suggestion can be far more erotic than waving one's wedding tackle in the public's face- though I think plastic is quite a specific fetish which not all audience members will relate to  But a flesh coloured bodystocking, as unsexy as it sounds, can be alluring in the sense of concealing and revealing at the same time, clinging to the contours of a strong chest and sturdy limbs, under Siegmund's strokeable bearskin for example. And what could be sexier than a glimpse of shapely thigh peeking out of long leather boots? Or even beautiful dark eyes under the brim of a cavalier's feathered hat,

As down the stage again,
With Spanish hat and plumes, and gait inimitable,
Back from the fading lessons of the past, I'd call, I'd tell and own,
How much from thee! the revelation of the singing voice from thee!
(So firm-so liquid-soft-again that tremulous, manly timbre!
The perfect singing voice-deepest of all to me the lesson-trial
and test of all
How through those strains distill'd-how the rapt ears, the soul of
me, absorbing
Fernando's heart, Manrico's passionate call, Ernani's, sweet Gennaro's...

Walt Whitman knew a thing or two about what is truly erotic. (And he invented the smiley face emoticon- that was his original punctuation in the seventh line, not mine!)


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2014)

Ukko said:


> For some operas, nudity may be the only attraction. If the director selects performers based on voice quality, he is missing the point.


We may apply the sage's posting above to other genres, thus :
_For some *films*, nudity may be the only attraction. If the director selects performers based on *acting* quality, he is missing the point_.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Figleaf said:


> Perhaps you are on to something here- suggestion can be far more erotic than waving one's wedding tackle in the public's face- though I think plastic is quite a specific fetish which not all audience members will relate to  But a flesh coloured bodystocking, as unsexy as it sounds, can be alluring in the sense of concealing and revealing at the same time, clinging to the contours of a strong chest and sturdy limbs, under Siegmund's strokeable bearskin for example. And what could be sexier than a glimpse of shapely thigh peeking out of long leather boots? Or even beautiful dark eyes under the brim of a cavalier's feathered hat,


With regard to the naked Ercole, I have to say that I fancy his colleague Mary-Ellen Nesi in her leather boots and cute shirt way more than Zachary Stains with his tackle to the wind, and I'm straight. Less is more.


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

Metairie Road said:


> Zachary Stains in a performance of Vivaldi's Ercole su'l Termodonte.


i usually object to stage director antics, but in this case i refrain, because i see nothing that could fly in the face of the music and its rhytm here; neither i see any attempt to show things ugly or any disrespect.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Metairie Road said:


> Someone else may have already raised this subjest in another thread. If so, I apologise for the repetition.
> 
> We're all adults here. Let's keep it civilized.
> 
> ...


Goodness! Quite put me off my morning sausage for breakfast!


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

sharik said:


> i usually object to stage director antics, but in this case i refrain, because i see nothing that could fly in the face of the music and its rhytm here; neither i see any attempt to show things ugly or any disrespect.


Except that at least I laugh when I see it.
I can also say that despite that I am not that fond of baroque operas I liked this excerpt.
I agree he is not one of the best singers.
I also think it looks stupid that he is not covering he´s private parts when he is carrying around a big skin.

Edit:
Now I see the cut off phallic sculptures.
What is wrong with some people?


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Sloe said:


> The naked man is not Don Jose. He is an extra. The reason to have Middle Eastern looking naked men jumping around is to show that the terrorist laws of the European Union are racist.


Obviously. I completely understood the sub-text. Don't let anyone tell you otherwise.



Sloe said:


> Backateatern is not an opera house the performers are not opera singers or singers at all they are actors.


We would never have guessed.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

BaronScarpia said:


> I think Karita Mattila has stripped completely as Salome.


I was there and the discussion took on a life of its own afterwards. It was finally concluded by some backstage know-it-alls that Mattila was indeed wearing a very cleverly disguised body stocking.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

How about the performance is traditional
but the AUDIENCE comes naked. :clap:


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Itullian said:


> How about the performance is traditional
> but the AUDIENCE comes naked. :clap:


Now the cloakroom girl has just lost her job. Are you management?


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

Itullian said:


> How about the performance is traditional
> but the AUDIENCE comes naked. :clap:


Not necessarily so besides our cloakroom girl was a real cutie.


----------



## Blue Miasma (Oct 17, 2014)

BaronScarpia said:


> Ooh, has there ever been an unclothed Don Giovanni? Surely there must have been.


Right at the end of the Zambello Don Giovanni Keenlyside is holding a girl both completely naked, the girl ain't too bad but having to see his bits ain't something that I want to see


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

nina foresti said:


> I was there and the discussion took on a life of its own afterwards. It was finally concluded by some backstage know-it-alls that Mattila was indeed wearing a very cleverly disguised body stocking.


I'm pretty sure Erika Sunnegårdh in this was not wearing anything in this one. It was a good dance, probably best I've ever seen.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Blue Miasma said:


> Right at the end of the Zambello Don Giovanni Keenlyside is holding a girl both completely naked, the girl ain't too bad but having to see his bits ain't something that I want to see


It was only for a second. You must have paused to really see his bits.:lol:


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

What are bits?


----------



## Blue Miasma (Oct 17, 2014)

What can I say I've got a big TV lol but I admit I paused for the girl not him and I'm sure there's a few females that paused as well


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Fleshy protuberances that seem beautiful in the bedroom usually look homely elsewhere and ridiculous and distracting on stage. The human is not one of the more beautiful animals; other species are naturally clothed in feathers or fur and are far lovelier for it. But we have costumes, thank goodness. 

I can think of no opera in the standard repertoire that would be enhanced by nakedness, with the possible exception of Salome. May as well go all the way with that one. Strauss did.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Why doesn't someone write an opera that takes place in a nudist colony?
They could say it's traditional then.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> Fleshy protuberances that seem beautiful in the bedroom usually look homely elsewhere and ridiculous and distracting on stage. The human is not one of the more beautiful animals; other species are naturally clothed in feathers or fur and are far lovelier for it. But we have costumes, thank goodness.
> 
> I can think of no opera in the standard repertoire that would be enhanced by nakedness, with the possible exception of Salome. May as well go all the way with that one. Strauss did.


Where have you_ been_?

-- Obviously not to Vegas.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> Fleshy protuberances that seem beautiful in the bedroom usually look homely elsewhere and ridiculous and distracting on stage.


I'm sure frequenters of the Follies Bergeres and the Windmill Theatre would disagree. Or were you just thinking of the male variety?


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

GregMitchell said:


> I'm sure frequenters of the Follies Bergeres and the Windmill Theatre would disagree. Or were you just thinking of the male variety?


Mostly of the male variety - but I find even female protuberances more attractive when decorated. Call me old-fashioned, call me eccentric, call me anything - just don't call me after 10:00 PM. I'll be watching Perry Mason, who is always fully clothed.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Marschallin Blair said:


> Where have you_ been_?
> 
> -- Obviously not to Vegas.


The only time I was in Vegas I was behind the wheel of a speeding car, getting through it as quickly as possible.

I gather they have naked people there?


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> The only time I was in Vegas I was behind the wheel of a speeding car, getting through it as quickly as possible.
> 
> I gather they have naked people there?


'Crazy-sickening' naked.

-- Shantay, they stay.
_
;D_


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Woodduck said:


> I can think of no opera in the standard repertoire that would be enhanced by nakedness, with the possible exception of Salome. May as well go all the way with that one. Strauss did.


OK im pretty sure its not 'de rigueur' so to speak, for the composer to be naked during the performance of his works....


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I would travel far to see a nude performance featuring David Hansen but not if Stephanie Blythe was also nude in the same opera.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

The setting here is the Greek Island of Delos:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Delos
(if anyone thinks those statues on the set are a fantasy indulgence ^^^ picture in above article.)

Now, I can not see any reason why the principal is nude. I suppose it gave an excuse for the ridiculous cape costume, a coronation-length affair more appropriate if he were to have two servants managing the train; it makes for ridiculous business of his fiddling with the garment, and the two trophy "I killed a lion" paws hanging as a sort of groin shield are ridiculous.

At least he has a very presentable body, is young, and in good shape. If you are interested in this sort of thing, even with the 'discrete' lighting, you can see the mechanics of a professional singer working their diaphragm.

The one thing missing that a naked ancient Greek athlete or warrior would also be 'wearing' I think I must refrain from saying, in doubts as to the limits of or straining the limits of TC's ToS 

In Louis Andriessen's _Rosa, a horse opera,_ the principal (only) female is stark-bonkers naked nearly throughout the entire work -- but that staging was a collaboration with Peter Greenaway, who has a record of near obsession with one or more of his actors being nude, and not just for a little while, during his films and stage works.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

PetrB said:


> The setting here is the Greek Island of Delos:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Delos
> (if anyone thinks those statues on the set are a fantasy indulgence ^^^ picture in above article.)


I've been to Delos. Nobody lives there anymore. It's just an archaeological site, but a very interesting one, having been at one time one of the richest places in the whole of the Mediterranean.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

PetrB said:


> The setting here is the Greek Island of Delos:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Delos
> (if anyone thinks those statues on the set are a fantasy indulgence ^^^ picture in above article.)
> .


There are still no reason to have them since they were raised long after Hercules. Naked Hercules makes more sense.


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

Drew Minter in Giulio Cesare:


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

"Should the orchestra and audience be naked as well?"

Hahahaha, oh boy.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

In the 1983 Bayreuth Ring with Solti conducting ,directed by Peter Hall, the Rhinemaidens were in their birthday suits, not a bad idea . There was an interesting book about the production by an author whose name I can't recall and which is probably long out of print . 
According to the author, the Rhinemaidens were the most comfortable of everyone in the cast, as the weather was sweltering that Summer !


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

superhorn said:


> In the 1983 Bayreuth Ring with Solti conducting ,directed by Peter Hall, the Rhinemaidens were in their birthday suits, not a bad idea . There was an interesting book about the production by an author whose name I can't recall and which is probably long out of print .
> According to the author, the Rhinemaidens were the most comfortable of everyone in the cast, as the weather was sweltering that Summer !


I'm not sure I'd be comfortable with a performance where women were naked but all the men were clothed. It might well be dramatically appropriate here, but in a society which until recently was ultra-misogynistic with women regularly stripped and objectified (Page 3 etc.) and men rarely or ever treated that way within the mainstream, the wider cultural context might make female nudity a bit problematic. (Just saying- I wouldn't be standing outside the theatre waving placards or anything like that!)


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

Well art or no art I wouldn't want to be forging Nothung in the buff.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Well at the end of Wagner's "Siegfried", Brünnhilde should be lying there naked on the rock when discovered by Siegfried.

At least then when Siegfried exclaims "Das ist kein Mann!!" it would seem credible!!!


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I'[ve heardof a production of "Suor Angelica " in Munich not too long ago where everyone was nude except for Angelica ! Now that's weird !


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Spouse 1 - "Um... honey, why are you going to the opera house in your bath-robe?"
Spouse 2 - "Oh... we all getting naked. It's for the art dear, jeez!"
Spouse 1 - "But you don't even like opera!"


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks for e-spouse-ing on this important subject.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

I think we're all overlooking the major concern on this topic. How often are the seats sterilized?


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Is the Orchestra Sterilised? wouldnt want to get up the duff at a classical concert!


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Mary Garden- I think as Salome, although it could have been another of her temptress roles. I wonder if she was quite as déshabillé onstage as she was in the photographer's studio. That's quite a lot of exposed boob for c.1910!


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

I think I can see her Mary Garden! 
The Edwardians were not quite as uptight about the female form as their predecessors the Victorians. It was the era that saw off the whalebone corsets of the Empire style and adopted a more naturalistic form influenced by Directoire fashions.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Just have to look at the gorgeous Lina Cavalieri as well. If that décolleté went one centimetre lower there would an official wardrobe malfunction.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

mamascarlatti said:


> Just have to look at the gorgeous Lina Cavalieri as well. If that décolleté went one centimetre lower there would an official wardrobe malfunction.


That's not even the first picture of I've seen of Lina Cavalieri where her dress appears to be falling off. One wardrobe malfunction could be chalked up to accident, more than that starts to look a bit suspicious!


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Some operas could be improved by a couple making love on a galloping stallion. It would be a better fit their wide vibratos! I hesitate to mention any famous German operas.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Several years ago in Munich, there was a production of Suor Angelica in which everyone but the protagonist was nude ! Typical Eurotrash silliness .


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 6, 2017)

Metairie Road said:


> This prompts a few questions:
> 
> Which opera singers would you like to see naked?
> 
> ...


These are not the questions that come to my mind, but rather:

- Is nudity justified?

- Does it add any dimension to the performance, or it just gets in the way?

- Is it possible still today for anyone who has access to a theatre to be so utterly apish as to be willing to seat for the length a whole baroque opera just to get to see some flesh? Really??

Personally, as I have ZERO problems with having a performer naked in front of me, this kind of CHEAP TRICKS to sell tickets can actually be counter-productive, not because I'm offended by nudity in the least, but because I can feel my intelligence insulted. I came for the singing, not for the butts. I'm not a baboon. You want nudity? Porn is really easy to find, and it comes in an amazingly rich variety, enough to satisfy the most bizarre tastes.

So, it's mainly a matter of justification. As many have rightly pointed out, it is specifically present in Salome, and would not be out of place in any orgiastic scene such as the Venusberg in Tannhäuser or the bacchanale in Samson et Dalila. If it's gratuitous and has nothing to do with the libretto or the action going on, then one has to consider if it is actually hindering the work, as any other gratuitous staging choice made only for the shake of stirring up controversy. You know, scandal sells.

In the case of Ercole su'l Termodonte, I saw that video many years ago, I borrowed it from the library, after watching all Händel operas they had available (I find Händel's theatrical instinct and dramatic talent soooo much ahead of Vivaldi), but anyway, I took it and at first didn't even realized the guy was nude on the cover, then when watching it i just sort of thought "oh! alright then". I found it a little bit surprising but didn't bother me. I recall there was an interview included, with the scenographer or art director or whatever, and he sort of said, "well that's how Hercules is always depicted", so I thought, fair enough. I vaguely remember this Zachary Stains as competent, if somewhat caprine, and of course I refer to his voice which is the main aspect to consider here. I ignore if this bold move did boost his career, but I never heard from him again.
This brings up another question; would this performance had made it to dvd release, were not for Stains nudity - and attractive physique? Would we be talking about it?

Lastly, I've always thought that visually, an obese Salome would be completely plausible, provided she could move around graciously, in the ancient world, and up until relatively recent times, fat women were considered voluptuous, so it would be more coherent than a Salome that looks like a skinny fashion model.

Because this whole nudity subject can also be seen as part of a greater discussion about singers' looks and adequacy to the characters they are portraying.


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 6, 2017)

Figleaf said:


> View attachment 54266
> 
> 
> Mary Garden- I think as Salome, although it could have been another of her temptress roles. I wonder if she was quite as déshabillé onstage as she was in the photographer's studio. That's quite a lot of exposed boob for c.1910!


It's surprising how heavily retouched these antique studio photographs are, seriously, virtually ALL vintage studio portraits I have scanned to restore digitally had very skillful details added (drawn actually) both with black ink and withe paint, and they were just normal people, not celebrities. I bet, that crotch is painted over the photo, I can't imagine how a muslin or veil can reveal all of her body, completely vanish at her neckline and, at the same time, fully cover up her legs.


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

In Salome's case, it's fine. But too many productions just push random nudity. (I'm still having war flashbacks from the Munich Trovatore in which Naked Ghostly Grandma just chilled there most of the time. The things I endure for Jonas and Harteros.)

On the other hand, I never want to see any men naked ever. Shirtless is fine if they are on the hot side. Although I've seen a Rigoletto from Vienna where Rigoletto was a bit too hot XD


----------

